# Espectacular Ayuso en mallas apretadas corriendo por Washington



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Vercingetorix (3 Oct 2021)

Joder que buena está

La mañana digo. Con solecito y todo

Lo aclaro porque hoy en día hay que ir con pies de plomo en estas cosas


----------



## Seren (3 Oct 2021)

Ummmmm


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (3 Oct 2021)

Una pena que no se haya reproducido y pervivan esos genes.

En cambio la mugre se ha reproducido.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (3 Oct 2021)

*YACER CON AYUSO O MORIR*


----------



## arangul00 (3 Oct 2021)

estas de derechas como siempre muy limpias,mas que las chonis poligoneras de izquierdas


----------



## sirpask (3 Oct 2021)

Mola mas ver la foto de Barones del PP con Ayuso en la convención esa.









Los barones del PP recelan de Ayuso y creen que "su tregua será temporal"


Todos los focos de la convención del PP apuntaban ayer a Isabel Díaz Ayuso. La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid aprovechó su discurso en el plenario para despejar las dudas,...




www.elmundo.es





Parece una foto de una peli de Pajares y Esteso. 

Ayuso esa a otro nivel dentro de los Barones del PP, joda a quien le joda.


----------



## Lemavos (3 Oct 2021)

Otra facha más con cara de oler mierda 

Todos los fachas y las fachas iguales


----------



## arrpak (3 Oct 2021)

espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)

de ésta estupida bocachancla


----------



## wonderwoman (3 Oct 2021)

Debe de estar a tope con dieta y ejercicio pq hace nada estaba como una bola!


----------



## wonderwoman (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



Esa es kim Kardashian


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (3 Oct 2021)

Me la pone como el obelisco al que mira


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



¿Otro rojo de mierda posteando la foto de Kim Kardashian?


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Debe de estar a tope con dieta y ejercicio pq hace nada estaba como una bola!



«Gestionar todo fue un golpe tremendo y pasamos unos meses durísimos, entre la pandemia, *el gobierno tan inestable que tenía, las elecciones, la presión con Moncloa, *fue tal la sobrecarga, que hasta me cambió el metabolismo», asegura Díaz Ayuso.

Sin darse cuenta llegó a subir más de 10 kilos, lo cual atribuyó al estrés. Decidió que tras el 4M había que dar un cambio. Y su clave ha sido más sencilla que todo lo que se ha escrito. «Estar más tranquila, dormir un poquito mejor, cenar menos y *no comer de manera compulsiva». *También dos citas semanales en el gimnasio con su entrenador personal, con el que hace pesas y casi siempre termina «con la lengua fuera», en sus palabras.

«Ahora tengo casi la misma presión y la misma cantidad de trabajo, pero desde las elecciones lo que había engordado me lo he quitado y vuelvo a estar en mi peso de siempre».


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Oct 2021)

Tremendísima mulata.


----------



## tovarovsky (3 Oct 2021)

Se dice por los mentideros que Chabelita ya ha catado pito Yanki con sabor a dorito tex mex, tirando mas a negro que a blanco uropedo. 
¿Como es posible que esta gente pueda viajar a USA si está prohibida la entrada a ispanioles?
Que hace esta coneja en USA haciéndose afotos simbólicas frente al obelisco y la cúpula satánica? No hay ninguna duda de la razón de su viaje a tierras gusanas, esta siendo cooptada por la secta de malandrines de glande descapotado.


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



Acabo de repasar algunas de tus contestaciones en diversos hilos y puede decir que reúnes todos los estereotipos del rojo tipo español, amargado, soez, sectario, analfabeto y gilipollas.

¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!


Edito:

Se me olvidaba una de la más importantes condiciones para ser un buen ROJO, 

MANIPULADOR!


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



Mariconax trolera, envidiosa y roja detected.

Viva Pizpi !


----------



## HaCHa (3 Oct 2021)

Refajo de grafeno a altas presiones. También conocido como wonderbragas.
Cuando se lo quitan es como si tiraran de una anilla y se inflaran lo mismo que una zodiac.


----------



## SOCIALISMO_MÁGICO (3 Oct 2021)

Por ese coño han pasado desde Fraga hasta el pequeño Nicolas


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

SOCIALISMO_MÁGICO dijo:


> Por ese coño han pasado desde Fraga hasta el pequeño Nicolas



Ya te gustaría haber rozado siquiera un pelo del xoxo de Pizpi...aunque siendo otra de las innumerables mariconax socialistas tendras que conformarte con la enfermiza locaza Marlaska.


----------



## feldene flash (3 Oct 2021)

madre mia , menudo desproposito de publireportaje

una semana se ha tirado ayuso de vacaciones haciendo la mongola sin que nadie le hiciese puto caso

eso si las fotos de postureo y las ruedas de prensa con medios españoles no tienen precio

bueno si , el recio que han pagado los madrileños por esta tomadura de pelo , que gratis no ha salido


----------



## Chortina Premium (3 Oct 2021)

Qué juapa es mi Pizpi


----------



## Al-paquia (3 Oct 2021)

vaya generación de subnormales que nos ha quedado


----------



## hijodepantera (3 Oct 2021)

Que fotos tan espontáneas y sin duda nada preparadas.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> madre mia , menudo desproposito de publireportaje
> 
> una semana se ha tirado ayuso de vacaciones haciendo la mongola sin que nadie le hiciese puto caso
> 
> ...



Mas barata que el Falcón o el transporte que usaron Fraudez y su banda ha salido, y mas recibimiento y atención ha tenido siendo jefa regional que el ruinoso Fraudez siendo presidente nacional.


----------



## damnit (3 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Otra facha más con cara de oler mierda
> 
> Todos los fachas y las fachas iguales



tú no has catado una mujer así en tu vida, sigue soñando


----------



## damnit (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



esa es la petarda esa del reality show (Kardashian no se qué), no inventes gilipolleces amargadito


----------



## TengomasreservasqueFalete (3 Oct 2021)

Esta chica tiene novio? 
Sabéis si tiene Tinder de ese?


----------



## 121 (3 Oct 2021)

En los 2 o 3 años que lleva de presidenta ha engordado 20 kilos y adelgazado 20 kilos


----------



## feldene flash (3 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mas barata que el Falcón o el transporte que uso Fraudez ha salido, y mas recibimiento y atención ha tenido siendo jefa regional que el ruinoso Fraudez siendo presidente nacional.




comparas a una presidenta de una comunidad que se va sin que la llamen , ni que se lo opidan con un presidente del gobierno al que si llaman y ponenn escolta , reciben personalidades y da conferencias??

menos mal que la ayuso no tiene acceso al falcon , porque le ibas a pagar los viajes a new yoprk a sacarse fotos en mallas , las fiestas en ibiza con el nacho cano o cualquier otra pizpiretada que se iba a pagar con el dinero de los chiringuitos

como el que ha montado al topni cantó y despues ha usado para este publireportaje , que ya si va de sacar fotos que enseñe carnaza , que es lo que votan los ayuseros

pajilleros que creen que se la vana a follar si les vota , basicamente


----------



## perrosno (3 Oct 2021)

Hay muchas como ella, no se que os dado con esta muchacha, mucho nuncafollismo percibo en el ambiente.


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Oct 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> estas de derechas como siempre muy limpias,mas que las chonis poligoneras de izquierdas



Derechas dice          otra sierva y esbrirra de los de (((siempre))) que son los que de verdad mandan.


----------



## 121 (3 Oct 2021)

Lemavos dijo:


> Otra facha más con cara de oler mierda
> 
> Todos los fachas y las fachas iguales
> 
> ...



Concejal del PP en un sitio donde por ser político del PP te mataban
Teniendo que ir con pistola a la universidad
Con guardaespaldas en el hospital en el nacimiento de sus hijos 
En el chiringuito de Esperanza Aguirre duró 3 meses y él mismo denunció su inutilidad
Por principios se fue del partido donde llevaba toda la vida y fundó el suyo propio 

Que ataqueis a Pablo casado con el ser un inútil vividor vale, pero la historia de Abascal es muuy diferente


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Hay muchas como ella, no se que os dado con esta muchacha, mucho nuncafollismo percibo en el ambiente.



Me la vas a comparar con Ireno el ogro o con la calva, o con la pistolera. Pizpi no tiene ni para empezar frente a esos adefesios rojos, ni física ni mentalmente.


----------



## jotace (3 Oct 2021)

¡Mierda!! 
Se le han quitado los brazos de pescatera y el culo mesa de camilla ¿que harán ahora los mature lovers?


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (3 Oct 2021)

Se nota que dejó al novio y está en epoca de buscar rabos.


----------



## Von Steiner (3 Oct 2021)

Decir que melafo es quedarse corto.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



Esa foto no es de ella, que os engañan como a críos chicos.

De todos modos ya te dejo yo unas fotos de una bellezas de tu cuerda para que te hagas un buen pajote.













Y si eres bueno y lo pides con educación te pongo unas de Ada Colau, de Teresita Van der Kishi, y de la mujer tucán.


----------



## Educo Gratis (3 Oct 2021)

Vaya, así que otra posturitas más que no ha corrido en su puta vida pero justo te enseña la foto delante del Capitolio...

Me recuerda al Fracasado cuando se grabó sacando nieve con una pala delante de su casa y resulta que no sabía ni usarla


----------



## Captain Julius (3 Oct 2021)

Esto qué es? Como cuando Mariano se fue a Méjico o qué.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

Le doy un 1000


----------



## Viviendo Digno (3 Oct 2021)

Veis comedoritos? Está ciendo caso a las teorías Ayn RANDiano2-istas: debes estar en forma, por varias razones, entre ellas, no vaya a ser que haya que salir corriendo.


----------



## Panzerfaust (3 Oct 2021)

No veo la relación del hilo con la economía, si al menos se le marcara la hucha tendría alguna


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Oct 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Que fotos tan espontáneas y sin duda nada preparadas.



Ayuso, sacando rojos de debajo de las piedras


----------



## Fabs (3 Oct 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Debe de estar a tope con dieta y ejercicio pq hace nada estaba como una bola!



Iba camino de ponerse como la Colau. Parece que ha sabido reaccionar a tiempo.


----------



## Catalinius (3 Oct 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Esa foto no es de ella, que os engañan como a críos chicos.
> 
> De todos modos ya te dejo yo unas fotos de una bellezas de tu cuerda para que te hagas un buen pajote.
> 
> ...



Son rojas porque son feas, no falla.


----------



## Poseidón (3 Oct 2021)

Y todo pagando con los impuestos que me roban.

Que asco de pais.


----------



## Santolin (3 Oct 2021)

Así tan flaca pierde gracia


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)

Las mujeres de izquierdas son orcos y huelen a sobaco. Son pura mierda




Las mujeres de derechas, para empezar, SON MUJERES DE VERDAD:


----------



## bladu (3 Oct 2021)

Le estan y se esta haciendo una buena operacion de marketing.

Cuidado, porque va de "liberadora / azote de los coartan libertades", y no deja de ser una politica más ( en auge a dia de hoy eso si, pero como en su dia lo pudo ser Esperanza Aguirre, o menor medida Cifuentes, ya sabemos como acabaron), perteneciente a un partido castuzo del R78.

No perdais en foco, es que os estan distrayendo con la bolita, mientras preparando el truco con la otra mano.

El dia menos pensado, le invitan al Club Bilderberg ( proposicion que no rechazara, y desde la que también se hara fotografiar) como fue Casado y le propusieron a Rivera, y se os cae el mito...

Desde la caida del regimen franquista a España la gobiernan desde fuera de sus fronteras ( y no precisamente para el cuidado de los intereses de los españoles), y desde hace mas de un decada todavia mas, independientemente del monigote que este en la Moncloa ( y que esta para sonreir, para decir que " calma no pasa nada"). Lo podra hacer mejor o peor, pero siempre dentro del margen de maniobra que le dejen los fuera....


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)

Santolin dijo:


> Así tan flaca pierde gracia



A mí siempre me ha gustado más ella misma


----------



## Mis Alaska (3 Oct 2021)

Pues sí, pues sí. Se ha puesto las pilas (y las mallas) y ha bajado de peso a pesar de toda la presión que la tiene que rodear. 

Está estupenda.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Le estan y se esta haciendo una buena operacion de marketing.
> 
> Cuidado, porque va de "liberadora / azote de los coartan libertades", y no deja de ser una politica más ( en auge a dia de hoy eso si, pero como en su dia lo pudo ser Esperanza Aguirre, o menor medida Cifuentes, ya sabemos como acabaron), perteneciente a un partido castuzo del R78.
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto. El único defecto de Pizpi es que milita en esa organización mundialista llamada PP.


----------



## Castellano (3 Oct 2021)

Ha fichado por Nike?


----------



## fachacine (3 Oct 2021)

Está mujer empieza a ser plenamente consciente de su poder sexual


----------



## bladu (3 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Eso es cierto. El único defecto de Pizpi es que milita en esa organización mundialista llamada PP.




Bueno, y que esta tatuada y tambien que hasta ahora de cara a la ciudadania en lo correspondiente a bajar impuestos ( que un poquito si que ha hecho), no ha demostrado mucho, pudiendo hacer mas. Son mas bien medidas de cara a la galeria. Que Gabilondo lo hubiera hecho peor pues si.
Que el coste de vida en Madrid, no es de cara a la galeria precisamente...

Pero es que eso no deberia de ser obice para hacerlo todavia mejor. Son los hechos los que cuentan, y el postureo de cara a la galeria. Se corre el riesgo que mucho pagafantas la vote por marketing y no por meritos, como se voto a Pedro Sanchez ( que aunque fuera impuesto por Soros y demas, y los mas media hicieran el trabajo sucio, fueron los votantes tontucios y sin criterio alguno los que le auparon al poder) . Ya sabemos eso a donde nos ha llevado.


De momento solo ha hechado de manera patente un cable al lobby de la hosteleria ¿paco?, y estos por la parte que les toca le devolvieron el favor, haciendo campaña a ella, como adalides de la defensa del tardeo de sus clientes. Realmente solo defendieron los intereses suyos y no el de sus clientes. Y ya no hablemos del resto de los curritos.........

Que por cierto, gracias a esa presion de los taberneros, apelando a la vuelta a la normalidad, a muchos se les va les va a acabar el chollo del teletrabajo, y la vuelta a las oficinas, deseosos los taberneros que vuelvan a consumir los cheques de comida de la empresa y el cafelito a media mañana en sus establecimientos. Eso si levantandose y volviendo a las tantas, y con una trapo en la boca, las 8-10 horas que esten en oficina. Cuando antes curran sin el, en pijama, y levantandose cinco minutos antes de entrar a fiichar.

Ayuso ha sido pieza fundamental en esta maniobra, y os ha vendido al lobby hostelero, y al de alquiler de grandes oficinas. No se si le habeis dado una vuelta a esto, que veo mucho ufan@ sin motivo alguno, si se piensa detenidamente en ello.


No fieis de una tatuada, que no son trigo limpio ...


----------



## El Lonchafinista (3 Oct 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Bueno y que esta tatuada



Tuada, polifollada y del pp


----------



## Clorhídrico (3 Oct 2021)

​


----------



## Pichorrica (3 Oct 2021)

Melafo hasta que se me caiga la polla a trozos


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Bueno y que esta tatuada


----------



## Kenthomi (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Joder esta buenisima


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Nuestra Reina es una diosa


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)

*¡¡Hoooliiii, burbujeros.....!!


*


----------



## Roberto Malone (3 Oct 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Acabo de repasar algunas de tus contestaciones en diversos hilos y puede decir que reúnes todos los estereotipos del rojo tipo español, amargado, soez, sectario, analfabeto y gilipollas.
> 
> ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!
> 
> ...



Además de ser bien cortitos. Ya se demostró hace tiempo quién era la dueña de ese trasero.

Supongo que están tan acostumbrados a mentir, que les da igual.

Por ahí rodaron la secuela de Capitán América.



Quizás quiera ser la Capitana Madrid.


----------



## Knabenschiessen (3 Oct 2021)

Parar ya, pajilleros.





Lo de cerrar los albergues de menas de Batan y Ciudad Lineal y empaquetarles en autobuses a BCN y eliminar todas ayudas y subvenciones municipales a familias de miembros de bandas latinas, ya si eso lo dejamos para otro día Isabelita. Es más importante el postureo y las fotos para el Tinder y only fans, no?


----------



## Mundocruel (3 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha gustado más ella misma
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 795371


----------



## Anthony Quin (3 Oct 2021)

Derrocha lozanía y pizpireza a pesar de sus 42. Mejora con los años.


----------



## amanciortera (3 Oct 2021)

Faja de contención y bragas wonderbra extra apretadas mandan


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (3 Oct 2021)

me da la impresión de que se está riendo del PSOETA y de las ratas mientras corre, pero es sólo una impresión eh


----------



## UsufructO (3 Oct 2021)

Attention whore de manual.


----------



## bladu (3 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795382
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 795384


----------



## bladu (3 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795382
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 795384





bladu dijo:


> Bueno, y que esta tatuada y tambien que hasta ahora de cara a la ciudadania en lo correspondiente a bajar impuestos ( que un poquito si que ha hecho), no ha demostrado mucho, pudiendo hacer mas. Son mas bien medidas de cara a la galeria. Que Gabilondo lo hubiera hecho peor pues si.
> Que el coste de vida en Madrid, no es de cara a la galeria precisamente...
> 
> Pero es que eso no deberia de ser obice para hacerlo todavia mejor. Son los hechos los que cuentan, y el postureo de cara a la galeria. Se corre el riesgo que mucho pagafantas la vote por marketing y no por meritos, como se voto a Pedro Sanchez ( que aunque fuera impuesto por Soros y demas, y los mas media hicieran el trabajo sucio, fueron los votantes tontucios y sin criterio alguno los que le auparon al poder) . Ya sabemos eso a donde nos ha llevado.
> ...


----------



## perrosno (3 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Me la vas a comparar con Ireno el ogro o con la calva, o con la pistolera. Pizpi no tiene ni para empezar frente a esos adefesios rojos, ni física ni mentalmente.



Hablaba de mujeres en general, hay cientos como ella y mucho mejores.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

perrosno dijo:


> Hablaba de mujeres en general, hay cientos como ella y mucho mejores.



Y yo estoy hablando del escenario politico. Pizpi barre a las perroflautas bilduetarras y a las Cucas peperas.


----------



## perrosno (3 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Y yo estoy hablando del escenario politico. Pizpi barre a las perroflautas bilduetarras y a las Cucas peperas.



Pues muy bien, cada loco con su tema.


----------



## Epsilon69 (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## bice (3 Oct 2021)

Esta clase de hilos son los que bajan al subsuelo el nivel de este foro.


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Oct 2021)

Ayuso no habla inglés ¿Verdad?
¿Ha cobrado o va a cobrar dietas por ese viaje? En su día se las quitaron a los del congreso y senado y hubo un buen mosqueo pero no he oído nunca que en los gobiernos regionales se haya hecho algo parecido
¿EN que ha quedado la propuesta de reducir el numero de parlamentarios madrileños regionales de los 139 actuales a 69? La propuesta fue de VOX espero que presionen (sobre todo ahora que no está ciudadanos y Ayuso solo puede gobernar con VOX) y que no pase lo mismo que paso con el cierre de la Televisión regional andaluza 

Nota: Se nota que ha pasado por el médico para bajar peso...¡Buena chica! ¡MELAFO! DE PRIMERO DE BURBUJISTA


----------



## JB12 (3 Oct 2021)

Hinbersion del dinero púbico madrileño sakeado al resto del estado español o sea madrileño, para promosionar la himajen de IDA en el para-íso de la libertaz, fuera fraCasado y biba HezpañññayUSA!!!


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla





Mundocruel dijo:


> Acabo de repasar algunas de tus contestaciones en diversos hilos y puede decir que reúnes todos los estereotipos del rojo tipo español, amargado, soez, sectario, analfabeto y gilipollas.
> 
> ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!
> 
> ...


----------



## fayser (3 Oct 2021)

Hace bien en correr porque se le había puesto un culo gigantesco.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2021)

A votar con la polla en la mano

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KUTRONIO (3 Oct 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> estas de derechas como siempre muy limpias,mas que las chonis poligoneras de izquierdas



Piensa que en cualquier peli porno salen chicas como ellas incluso más limpitas que las de derechas dejándose hacer todo tipo de guarradas...¡y por dos duros encima!


----------



## Knightfall (3 Oct 2021)

Ha mejorado muchisimo en estos meses


----------



## Sr Julian (3 Oct 2021)

ponerse mallas y no marcar la pezuña del coño es tonteria.


----------



## Kabuterimon (3 Oct 2021)

Riete pero esta mucho mas buena que los engendros perroflas antiduchas de podemos psoe y las cincuentonas mal polioperadas cocainomanas del resto del pp ciudadanos vox


----------



## sisar_vidal (3 Oct 2021)

Publirreportaje de mierda.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Oct 2021)

Vaya culito más sandunguero se le ha quedado:


----------



## jaimitoabogado (3 Oct 2021)

Joder , si es que le comía Todo el potorro


----------



## jaimitoabogado (3 Oct 2021)

arrpak dijo:


> espectacular es la panda de lameculos ( y mira que hay culo)
> Ver archivo adjunto 795301
> de ésta estupida bocachancla



Ese chocho y ese culo le como yo hasta los peos


----------



## EstoyHechoUnTrapo (3 Oct 2021)

me caso


----------



## Lemavos (3 Oct 2021)

damnit dijo:


> tú no has catado una mujer así en tu vida, sigue soñando



Pues claro que no, vieja, celulitica y con cara de oler mierda, eso solo puede gustar a viejos y a tíos fachas amargados con cara de oler mierda.


----------



## Lemavos (3 Oct 2021)

121 dijo:


> Concejal del PP en un sitio donde por ser político del PP te mataban
> Teniendo que ir con pistola a la universidad
> Con guardaespaldas en el hospital en el nacimiento de sus hijos
> En el chiringuito de Esperanza Aguirre duró 3 meses y él mismo denunció su inutilidad
> ...



Sociólogo, su vida ha sido durísima JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

Qué monte una s,l. Y deje de robar a los españoles JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS


----------



## Barruno (3 Oct 2021)

Como corre la ex falangista metida a traidora pepera.

Melafo con desprecio mientras veo como colabora con el etnicidio patrio a traves de la inmigracion ilegal, adoctrinamiento lgtb y los abortos.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (3 Oct 2021)

_Isabel, una sonrisa para tus fans de burbuja, ... gracias_


----------



## Giles Amaury (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

Mariconax...necesitais una Marlaska, o mejor, un Ireno que os de azotes.


----------



## enmanuel (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



La chica ya apuntaba alto, otra de la cosas que me dan cagalera superficial ..eso sí las mallas apretadas.
Todo para el pueblo...pero sinnn el pueblo...


----------



## Ángel de Luz (3 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A mí siempre me ha gustado más ella misma
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 795371



Trucadísima esta foto


----------



## hijodepantera (3 Oct 2021)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Ayuso, sacando rojos de debajo de las piedras



Si lo dices por mí repasa mi historial lo que pasa es que yo soy amigo de Platón pero aún más de la verdad.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

Kabuterimon dijo:


> Riete pero esta mucho mas buena que los engendros perroflas antiduchas de podemos psoe y las cincuentonas mal polioperadas cocainomanas del resto del pp ciudadanos vox



Un respeto a la Olona. En Vox hay buenas jacas y encima sanas. 

Aunque queremos a Pizpi, masivamente Vox.


----------



## Triyuga (3 Oct 2021)

Si no te gusta, echale asucar


----------



## Zepequenhô (3 Oct 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Debe de estar a tope con dieta y ejercicio pq hace nada estaba como una bola!



Se ha quitado quince kilos como poco.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Ampliad pecho !

Se le notan los pezones

Va sin sujetador...

Que guarrilla !


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (3 Oct 2021)

Está pidiendo a gritos ser preñada *¡ YA !*


----------



## Yomimo (3 Oct 2021)

No está rica ni nada, encima inteligente.

Encima con pinta de limpita no como las guarras izquierdosas.


----------



## sopelmar (3 Oct 2021)

No me importa quien tengas de padrino, aparta de mi camino o te pasare por encima


----------



## -Alexia- (3 Oct 2021)

121 dijo:


> Concejal del PP en un sitio donde por ser político del PP te mataban
> Teniendo que ir con pistola a la universidad
> Con guardaespaldas en el hospital en el nacimiento de sus hijos
> En el chiringuito de Esperanza Aguirre duró 3 meses y él mismo denunció su inutilidad
> ...



OTro vividor de VOX esperando vivir de lo público.
Claro claro... juas LOL.
Vividor de la política que apoya al PP allí dónde gobierna aunque *haga políticas de viogen, de inmigración y de NWO. Las denuncias sólo las hacen en twitter pero los apoyos no los retiran.*
Jamás ha trabajado de nada en la privada.
Llevaba guardaspaldas y que yo sepa no tuvo ni el menor incidente.
Un año estuvo al frente de una fundación* pública cobrando casi 83.000 euros y sin lograr ni el más mínimo resultado más allá de llenarse los bolsillos.*
Se declara liberalista económico y EN SU VIDA HA TRABAJADO DE NADA QUE NO SEA DE LO PÚBLICO.
¡¡¡ Ascazo máximo de hipocresiía vividora !!!


----------



## sopelmar (3 Oct 2021)

Año 0


----------



## normcore (3 Oct 2021)

La han fotochopeado de lo lindo

Enviado desde mi CPH2127 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (3 Oct 2021)

Me caguen la puta, pero qué pedazo de hembra, de mujer, de diosa, a ver si alguien la clona y formamos un ejército de Ayusos para despiojar españa de podeguarros y suciatas y demás escoria.

Diosa Ayuso.


----------



## bsnas (3 Oct 2021)

Si ese gap no esta chopeado esta muy top.


----------



## Shudra (3 Oct 2021)

Esta pava de 40 y tantos palos está mejor que vuestras novias, por eso entráis a echarle mierda. Las tías que os folláis dan asco con 20 y son peores que ella.
Esta tía es increíble para su edad y lo fácil que le cambia el físico: de chubby culona mature a pizpi treintañera esbelta.
Vuestras bigotudas engordan PARA SIEMPRE y os hacéis la paja en la ducha.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (3 Oct 2021)

Que obsesión con follar con la premenopausica , nulipara esta, el morbo es libre pero en 5 años esa señora usa Tena Lady para la incontinencia.


----------



## Janus (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Todo está muy bien medido. Sánchez ha ido como quién va de vacaciones en jet privado a cuenta del Estado que es gratis como un acomplejado paleto que se aprovecha ..... y Ayuso va como una ciudadana más que se desplaza en ropa de calle y sin un ejército de guardaespaldas para dar la nota en la calle de que alguien importante se acerca.
Claro está, aprovechando el ridículo del chulo .... con una agenda en condiciones.
Yo siempre he pensado que Sánchez es una ser acomplejado y lleno de rencorees que trata de demostrar lo que no es: no es de fiar, no es buena gente, no es un ejecutivo de éxito, no es un buen economista, no es un doctor en buena los según se cuenta, no es un estatista ..... y en general todo lo que hace o pretende es para acallar sus verdaderas intenciones que es justo lo contrario. Ello me lleva a pensar, mi opinión, que es un misogeno de cabo a rabo que detesta a las mujeres.
El karma lev a que su peor enemigo sea una mujer totalmente distinta a él. Debe estar sufriendo mucho por esa derrota.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (3 Oct 2021)

Si no está retocada la foto, ha mejorado mucho su figura, desde luego.


----------



## Thundercat (3 Oct 2021)

está buena sí, antes estaba como una bola


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795467
> 
> 
> Ampliad pecho !
> ...



Se notan o no ???


----------



## Roedr (3 Oct 2021)

¿Ha ido a NY con el nuevo maromo?


----------



## Clon de clon (3 Oct 2021)

Todo esto muy bien, pero ¿a qué ha ido a Estados Unidos?


----------



## River in the street (3 Oct 2021)

Que bien se turistea con el dinero publico


----------



## manutartufo (3 Oct 2021)

Melafofo. Fin del hilo.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (3 Oct 2021)

¿Dónde están los tatuajes y los piercings en los pezones?

A ver si la han cambiado por una replicante sin que nos enteremos.


----------



## Despotricador (3 Oct 2021)

Tie que estar pasando mucha jambre.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2021)

Ayuso me encanta pero es cierto lo que dices, si hay alguien presidenciable en el PP es don Alberto, excelente gestor.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Diablo (3 Oct 2021)

Me gustaría verla en pelotas.

Lo digo por el gran peso que ha perdido en poco tiempo.


----------



## lascanteras723 (3 Oct 2021)

Vaya ilusiones que se hacen algunos con esta mujer.


----------



## Stock Option (3 Oct 2021)

Reconozco que si me hiciera unas lentejas me quedaba rebañando el plato.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

https://m.forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=8787047


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## DarkNight (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Betilla y culo-carpeta

Lo de siempre vamos.

Al menos tened buen gusto y poned a Villacís


----------



## Palpatine (3 Oct 2021)

Bueno chop


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Betilla y culo-carpeta
> 
> Lo de siempre vamos.
> 
> Al menos tened buen gusto y poned a Villacís






Ayuso saludando a Burbuja


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (3 Oct 2021)

Gracias por dar voz a mis pensamientos.

El PP es un partido progre y Feijoo es un auténtico fascista consentido. Un fascista de verdad, no como Vox a quien se le llama así sin motivo alguno.


----------



## wopa (3 Oct 2021)

Tetazas, culazo, pero sobre todo el vientre liso. Me la pone gordísima. Guapa, buenas curvas, tía lista... ¡Ayuso emperadora! ¡Ayuso faraona! ¡Isabel Diosa !!


----------



## Sergey Vodka (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Von Rudel (3 Oct 2021)

Me la follo, pero es un publireportaje pagado por todos.


----------



## Vlad_Empalador (3 Oct 2021)

Por eso tiene madera de estadista. No titubea a la hora de tomar medidas impopulares por el bien de los gallegos. Transmite seriedad, sensatez y estabilidad 

Repito, me encanta Ayuso y me gustan muchas cosas de VOX, pero don Alberto juega en otra liga

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Se va a correr...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (3 Oct 2021)

pfff


----------



## El DesPromotor (3 Oct 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795525



Esto qué es para las pajas?

Se pone delante del suelo, mira hacia abajo y empieza a disparar calcio?


----------



## Pajirri (3 Oct 2021)

uffff dejaria de follarme a ama rosa quintana, por darle x culo a la ayuso.

o un duplex las 2...


----------



## Gotthard (3 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Joder que buena está
> 
> La mañana digo. Con solecito y todo
> 
> Lo aclaro porque hoy en día hay que ir con pies de plomo en estas cosas



Tranquilo, esa no te va a denunciar por que le masajees el ego. Es una tia normal, que es lo mas raro de todo, aparte esta pizpibuenorra y lo sabe mejor que nadie.


----------



## Lord Vader ANH (3 Oct 2021)

Esta tía cada vez me pone más berraco


----------



## primor (3 Oct 2021)

Asi estaba mejor.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Oct 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Debe de estar a tope con dieta y ejercicio pq hace nada estaba como una bola!



Que se ha echado novio nuevo.... al paso que va se lo carga como a Atila.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Oct 2021)

arangul00 dijo:


> estas de derechas como siempre muy limpias,mas que las chonis poligoneras de izquierdas



esta tiene de derechas lo que yo de progre...


----------



## Otrasvidas (3 Oct 2021)

Ostras,no lleva bozal. 
Vaya,que eso no es España.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Por eso tiene madera de estadista. No titubea a la hora de tomar medidas impopulares por el bien de los gallegos. Transmite seriedad, sensatez y estabilidad
> 
> Repito, me encanta Ayuso y me gustan muchas cosas de VOX, pero don Alberto juega en otra liga
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Es un marianista que se rie y desprecia a sus electores, representando lo mas abyecto del clientelismo y el caciquismo pepero.


----------



## McNulty (3 Oct 2021)

El hilo es una clara muestra del nuncafollismo que sufre el hezpañol medio. Suspirando por una cuarentona, sin culo y sin tetas.


----------



## Fauna iberica (3 Oct 2021)

Menuda payasa.


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Oct 2021)

Miguel Angel Rodriguez esta troleando premium a toda la chusma progre incluyendo al PP de Castrado   

El contenido podrian trabajarlo mas, pero bah, compites contra autenticos analfabetos tipo Sanchez, Montero o Echenique. Y el votante medio español ve Netflix y el Salvame. 

El continente en cambio  ... las tetas y las carretas.


----------



## César Borgia (3 Oct 2021)

Falta la foto del Cameltoe............


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Nuestra Reina y Señora


----------



## ULTRAPACO (3 Oct 2021)

Adelgazo y recupero el MOJO


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Por eso tiene madera de estadista. No titubea a la hora de tomar medidas impopulares por el bien de los gallegos. Transmite seriedad, sensatez y estabilidad
> 
> Repito, me encanta Ayuso y me gustan muchas cosas de VOX, pero don Alberto juega en otra liga
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



¿Qué medida contra el plandemismo ha tomado el cacique Feijoo? Ninguna.

Medidas impopulares son las que toma DeSantis en Florida o Orban en Hungria. Porque la hoja de ruta del populismo la marca el NWO.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (3 Oct 2021)

Tremendisimamente tremenda.

Que alguien la preñe.


----------



## Honkler (3 Oct 2021)

Ver como los rojos de mierda rabian con doña Isabel () me nutre. Además, ellos tienen a la cajera y a la narigona como referencias femeninas


----------



## Karlb (3 Oct 2021)

Melafo


----------



## ueee3 (3 Oct 2021)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Joder que buena está
> 
> La mañana digo. Con solecito y todo
> 
> Lo aclaro porque hoy en día hay que ir con pies de plomo en estas cosas



No está mal, aunque se tiende a exagerar.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Oct 2021)

Dales duro superpizpi!


----------



## euromelon (3 Oct 2021)

@calopez hijodeputa queremos hilo con chincheta de fotos de pizpi


----------



## FROM HELL (3 Oct 2021)

Esta tardando en darle la patada a Steggmann y promocionar a Mireia Pibon.

En España no rascas nada ni con el mulatillo de Garriga ni con el calvazo de Buxadé.


----------



## hijodeputin (3 Oct 2021)

Teniendo en cuenta la media en la politica española no está mal, quitando a mireia borras de vox---------------->>>>







Fisico de mujer que se cuida, no muy delgado pero ni mucho menos gordo, bien sin más.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Ayuso me encanta pero es cierto lo que dices, si hay alguien presidenciable en el PP es don Alberto, excelente gestor.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk



Pues en mi opinión han dejado pasar una buena ocasión para significarse. Fra-Casado es un lider de transición, un subproducto, una invisible estrella de neutrones del choque suicida de la gigante azul Cospe y la gigante roja Peggy. 

Para mi gusto Feijoo tiene mas empaque, mas trapío, pero tiene un pasado que le puede volver cuando menos se lo espere, por eso no va repartiendo con un bate de beisbol en politica nacional, como deberia hacer, lo veo demasiado poco atrevido y quien tiene que mirar atras no puede ir muy rapido hacia adelante porque se estampa seguro. Galicia se la dejan porque conoce y sabe manejar perfectamente el equilibrio de los caciques locales, incluyendo pesebreros de cuota del PSOE y el BNG, pero lleva años siendo el delfín de cien reyes y al paso que va, acaba como Manolo Fraga.

Ayuso por contra su pasado es anecdótico: le pueden achacar (y ya lo han hecho para hacerla pasar por idiota) haber sido la community manager del perro de Esperanza Aguirre, eso es todo.... pero no, su pasado es mucho mas siniestro e interesante: es pupila de Miguel Angel Rodriguez, un tipo inteligente en extremo que si no fuera por su tendencia a venirse arriba y pasarse de rosca, seria un Metternich hispano. Se conocieron tras el destierro de MAR al sector privado tras ser denostado por los Rajoyanos en Genova, de donde Esperanza Aguirre lo repescó muy necesitada de un comunicador experto que le arreglara el tema mediatico con Gurteles y Malayas cerniendose. Ahi es donde pizpi y MAR coincidieron, en la sala de maquinas de Espe. Tras el periodo de cien cesares desde la dimision de aguirre Ayuso, junto a Almeida, son postulados como candidatos fungibles en unas elecciones que se vaticinaban perdedoras para los azules. Sin embargo el empujon electoral de Vox y la sagaz estrategia de estos de apoyo sin coalicion los hizo a ambos pasar de diletantes de la cantera a lideres regionales.

Vale, habian tenido suerte los peperos.

Pero a Ayuso, contra lo que decian de ella, soprendentemente no le vino grande el puesto.

Entro con una sierra mecania y mascara de hockey y acabo saliendo sangre a chorros de la casa de correos, especialmente de garridistas y tapados de la de las cremas. Se monto un consejo de gobierno dignisimo, pese a estar muy condicionado por el bobo solemne del calvo Aguado, un verdadero submarino del PSOE, pero le dejo hacer... dando incluso una imagen de desvalida politicamente muy conveniente, lo que le hizo confiarse y creer que la tenia pillada por los cojones y que ya haria su jugada cuando el PSOE pagara todas las monedas que pedia. Lo calo hasta la medula.... y cuando se vio en Murcia que sanchez iba a abrir la bolsa, en una jugada de ajedrez politico, con un simple acto descabalgó a toda la oposición y forzó la dimision de Aguado.... que lloriqueando (literal) tuvo que abandonar esa Casa de Correos donde se veia. No solo eso, como una Fenix Oscura, le retiro todas las prebendas protocolarias que le correspondian y se quedo fuera de todos los fastos politicos de la comunidad. En resumidas cuentas, se hizo un llavero con la cabeza (calva) de su peor enemigo politico.

Luego convoca elecciones y arrasa como jamas ningun otro lider madrileño ha arrasado, con un resultado incontestable, con Milhouse y su pistolera medico-madre de jefa de la oposicion aun pensandose como es eso, por donde les ha venido la hostia, con el PSM y Gabilondo pasando por la verguenza de que tu propio partido te corte la cabeza tras tu decir que quieres seguir, y lo mas importante.... un Pablo Iglesias en el cenit de su poder e influencia, que pretende una jugada que le haga revalidar su liderazgo en la izquierda, se lleva una hostia como una hogaza de pueblo y acaba sin coleta, sin orgullo y a buscarse la vida fuera de la politica. Una vez con el mando absoluto en el entendimiento con la paciente y sagaz Rocio, lanza un golpe que ha pasado inadvertido: conserva en su cargo a dos consejeros de Ciudadanos, pero como independientes, dinamitando por tanto la formación en Madrid para siempre y dejando a Begoña Villacís en el vacío organico mas absoluto a nivel de partido, y obligada a portarse bien no, lo siguiente, con Almeida, quien acabara bautizandola de azul a no mucho tardar.

Y Ayuso no ha terminado de dar lo que puede dar: es una chica normal de chamberí, tirando a lista, que viene de una familia que sabe lo que es pasar penuria economica y sufrir socialismo, y que la vida le ha dado esta oportunidad unica a la que se ha agarrado con furia y va a seguir trepando con todas sus fuerzas por grandes que sean los peligros y exprimirlo a tope. Y lo mas imporante no tiene miedo, toma decisiones sin titubear ni un milimetro y las lleva a ejecutar con tacticismo y empuje y se crece cuando la hacen una celada, sea de ajenos o de propios.

Exactamente lo que necesitamos a nivel de pais.

Es todo un simbolo que solo haya acudido al cierre del congreso, donde Feijoo perdia varios dias de su existencia padeciendo paripes vaciós para rellenar un lider hueco con cero pegada electoral al que el mismo supera en todo. La entrada de Ayuso a mandar el PP no va a ser por esa via.


----------



## Turek (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Abrojo (3 Oct 2021)

Qué ganas de preñarla por dios, pero no quiero estropearle la figura tras el embarazo


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la media en la politica española no está mal, quitando a mireia borras de vox---------------->>>>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y se opera

Es una choni


----------



## hijodeputin (3 Oct 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Y se opera
> 
> Es una choni



da igual, se le pone a cuatro patas y mirando a cuenca y ni se entera uno.


----------



## Antiparticula (3 Oct 2021)

euromelon dijo:


> @calopez hijodeputa queremos hilo con chincheta de fotos de pizpi



Y banear al que suba la foto de la kardasian.


----------



## Falcatón (3 Oct 2021)

Pues no sé si hace poco estaba gorda pero tiene el mejor entrenador personal que el dinero puede pagar, ha quedado como para comérsela de los pies a la cabeza y repetir rebañando plato.


----------



## Gotthard (3 Oct 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 795525



La peña de RojoCoches esta muy quemada. Una Ayuso tamaño natural de cartón..... para sacarla de paseo.

Esta mujer va para mito sexual paco.... y eso es poder de verdad. Ni la Galadriel del Señor de los Anillos.


----------



## Falcatón (3 Oct 2021)

Este cabrón quiere hacernos a todos gays de repente, eso no es un coño, es una pesadilla vomitiva y el vello es para profundizar más en el sentimiento.


----------



## elbaranda (3 Oct 2021)

Al final van a tener razón los Rojazos y esta obsesionada con quitarle el puesto a Sniffy Joe


----------



## Gotthard (3 Oct 2021)

Falcatón dijo:


> Pues no sé si hace poco estaba gorda pero tiene el mejor entrenador personal que el dinero puede pagar, ha quedado como para comérsela de los pies a la cabeza y repetir rebañando plato.



El entrenador personal se llama Paco Novionuevo .... al menos tres sesiones al dia.


----------



## Shudra (3 Oct 2021)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Gracias por dar voz a mis pensamientos.
> 
> El PP es un partido progre y Feijoo es un auténtico fascista consentido. Un fascista de verdad, no como Vox a quien se le llama así sin motivo alguno.



¿En qué ves que Feijoo sea fascista? Lo pregunto por curiosidad. A mí me parece un pepero medio de provincias con la salvedad que gobierna en una región con idioma propio.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


> da igual, se le pone a cuatro patas y mirando a cuenca y ni se entera uno.



Debe estar tan dura que debe parecer un tío musculado...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> La peña de RojoCoches esta muy quemada. Una Ayuso tamaño natural de cartón..... para sacarla de paseo.
> 
> Esta mujer va para mito sexual paco.... y eso es poder de verdad. Ni la Galadriel del Señor de los Anillos.



Grandes


----------



## Nut (3 Oct 2021)

Es una tia de mas de 40 tacos SIN HIJOS ni relación formal que yo sepa.

NO SE HA CASADO.

Para lider de la derecha española NO VALE.

Hasta ahí podiamos llegar.....

Por cierto.....Tiene gatos?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Nut dijo:


> Es una tia de mas de 40 tacos SIN HIJOS ni relación formal que yo sepa.
> 
> NO SE HA CASADO.
> 
> ...



Pero para mito erótico sí


----------



## AGACHERO (3 Oct 2021)

SIGAN acariciando al lobo vestido de Caperucita Roja. Pertenece a la misma manada y persigue los mismos objetivos que en resto: vivir del Estado, destruyendo la Nación. Más de lo mismo.


----------



## Tercios (3 Oct 2021)

Falta bozal ahí para apreciar la libertad a tope en la foto.


----------



## teperico (3 Oct 2021)

está como un queso!


----------



## teperico (3 Oct 2021)

Nut dijo:


> Es una tia de mas de 40 tacos SIN HIJOS ni relación formal que yo sepa.
> 
> NO SE HA CASADO.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices está pasado de moda. Hay que innovar.


----------



## notengodeudas (3 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión han dejado pasar una buena ocasión para significarse. Fra-Casado es un lider de transición, un subproducto, una invisible estrella de neutrones del choque suicida de la gigante azul Cospe y la gigante roja Peggy.
> 
> Para mi gusto Feijoo tiene mas empaque, mas trapío, pero tiene un pasado que le puede volver cuando menos se lo espere, por eso no va repartiendo con un bate de beisbol en politica nacional, como deberia hacer, lo veo demasiado poco atrevido y quien tiene que mirar atras no puede ir muy rapido hacia adelante porque se estampa seguro. Galicia se la dejan porque conoce y sabe manejar perfectamente el equilibrio de los caciques locales, incluyendo pesebreros de cuota del PSOE y el BNG, pero lleva años siendo el delfín de cien reyes y al paso que va, acaba como Manolo Fraga.
> 
> ...



Jóvenes, aprended, esto es forear.
Luego ya estarás de acuerdo o no, estará en lo cierto o no, o tendrás ganas o no de contestar, etc.

Pero si todos forearamos así, ya verías como sí que nos chapaban el forro.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (3 Oct 2021)

Pues debería ser referente en VOX: un chica que está bastante buena, que viste femenina, lesbiana, y es de derechas.

Las que van por la vida como abanderadas del LGTBIQX4k son unos krakos de cuidado, con cara de amargadas y mal vestidas.


----------



## ELVR (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## Drogoprofe (3 Oct 2021)

Con unas ultraboost, las tengo yo también.
Estamos hechos uno para el otro


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (3 Oct 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


> Con unas ultraboost, las tengo yo también.
> Estamos hechos uno para el otro


----------



## Profesor Bacterio (3 Oct 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Una pena que no se haya reproducido y pervivan esos genes.
> 
> En cambio la mugre se ha reproducido.




La mugre autóctona no, los moronegros sí.


----------



## RRMartinez (3 Oct 2021)

Espectacular? 

NO TIENE CULO, y las tetas las lleva subidas por el sujetador, que en realidad no tiene tantas.

No tenéis filtro, cualquier tía que no sea obesa, o roja, es "espectacular" para vosotros.

Seguro que solo folláis con cardos borriqueros.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (3 Oct 2021)

jajajajaja me encantan los hilos de pizpi, cuanta bilis


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Oct 2021)

Va alli a limpiarle bien al sable a su amo ñarigudo, a pillar instrucciones de primera mano sobre como destruir españa y asesinar españoles, y los niños rata dando palmicas con las orejas


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (3 Oct 2021)

Muchos kilos ha perdido en poco tiempo. ¿Cocaína o Fotochop?. Está espectacular, más pizpi que nunca. En unas primarias limpias barre a FraCasado y cualquier otro PACO o CHARO del Pepé, carentes de chispa y pizpiretismo alguno.


----------



## Conde de Montecristo + (3 Oct 2021)

wonderwoman dijo:


> Debe de estar a tope con dieta y ejercicio pq hace nada estaba como una bola!




Pues sencillamente lo que hay que hacer para mejorar , dieta y ejercicio , y no hay más..

Pero en este país lleno de dejadas comodonas sin voluntad parece que prefieren decir cosas como " Pero como se ha puesto la hijaputa está , que habrá hechoo ??!! "


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Espectacular?
> 
> NO TIENE CULO, y las tetas las lleva subidas por el sujetador, que en realidad no tiene tantas.
> 
> ...



Venga, anímese, aquí tiene un regalo del algoritmo publicitario de nuestro Querido Lidl para consolarse:


----------



## RRMartinez (3 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Venga, anímese, aquí tiene un regalo del algoritmo publicitario de nuestro Querido Lidl para consolarse:
> Ver archivo adjunto 795749




Pringado, me he tirado tías mucho mejores que Ayuso.

Ayuso no es fea de ver, pero tampoco es espectacular. Es una tía del montón. Del montón mediocre. De las que das una patada a un adoquín de Madrid y salen 150.


----------



## Silverado72 (3 Oct 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pringado, me he tirado tías mucho mejores que Ayuso.
> 
> Ayuso no es fea de ver, pero tampoco es espectacular. Es una tía del montón. Del montón mediocre. De las que das una patada a un adoquín de Madrid y salen 150.



Pero no son Pizpi...


----------



## RRMartinez (3 Oct 2021)

Vamos, que se le ha pasado el arroz.


----------



## medion_no (3 Oct 2021)

JODER. Tremendas pajas ofrece esta mujer.


----------



## mikiflush (3 Oct 2021)

INDA
Isabel Natividad


----------



## McNulty (3 Oct 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Espectacular?
> 
> NO TIENE CULO, y las tetas las lleva subidas por el sujetador, que en realidad no tiene tantas.
> 
> ...



En el foro hay más hambre que en Auschwitz.


----------



## El Mena (3 Oct 2021)

Como se ha echado a perder. Con lo buena que estaba hace un año.

Murazo

Allah es grande


----------



## enmanuel (3 Oct 2021)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Si lo dices por mí repasa mi historial lo que pasa es que yo soy amigo de Platón pero aún más de la verdad.



otro....que ha ido al cine


----------



## nx- (3 Oct 2021)

Comunismo o Pizpiretismo.


----------



## maxhc (3 Oct 2021)

Como pedrada en portón de chapa

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## al loro (3 Oct 2021)

La charolimpiadas

Como se haga algo de cirujía, sale otro Ricky Martin.


----------



## Culozilla (3 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Es una facha asquerosa hay que rendirse a la evidencia: está buena y me la follaría solo por el factor malignidad que emana. Es como un deporte de riesgo, un peligro. Además, a estas les pone calientes pensar que se están follando al enemigo. Algo que no pasa con las de izquierdas , porque una cosa hay que reconocerla: las mujeres de derechas suelen ser mujeres de verdad, no como las de izquierdas que se consideran subnormalidades como ”no binaries”.


----------



## Barspin (3 Oct 2021)

Estos hijos de satán viven a todo trapo. Menos mal que aquí tienen a sus pajeros palmeros habituales.


----------



## Lmpd_01 (3 Oct 2021)

Pues una pija, como Yolanda Diaz


----------



## basura_inmunda (3 Oct 2021)

Se esta chortinizando.

El deporte es la única salida.

Ejercitaros insensatos.


----------



## Mr. VULT (3 Oct 2021)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Pringado, me he tirado tías mucho mejores que Ayuso.
> 
> Ayuso no es fea de ver, pero tampoco es espectacular. Es una tía del montón. Del montón mediocre. De las que das una patada a un adoquín de Madrid y salen 150.



Pega un patada al adoquin de la politica española y nos dices cuantas de +40 te salen parecidas. 

Si ademas excluyes a VOX te van a salir todos los orcos del señor de los anillos. Novela escrita por un fulano un millon de veces mas talentoso que el gordo de tu avatar. 

Las mujeres de nivel no se dedican a la politica porque se forran en el ambito privado directamente o trincando marido top. Ayuso no siendo nada del otro mundo es la Ava Gardner de la casta politica. Ella lo sabe y lo explota. Chica lista.


----------



## Fargo (3 Oct 2021)

Llevo todo el día en el curro, no doy pistas pero habré visto 50 tías que estaban más buenas.
Algunas llevaban esas mallas de deporte, le dan +80% de follabilidad a cualquier tía que se las ponga (salvo que sea una morsa).
No sé que os pasa con esta mujer que ya vivió sus mejores años.
Hablando de años, Ayuso tiene 42.
Repito, 42.


----------



## lamamadelamama (3 Oct 2021)

DarkNight dijo:


> Betilla y culo-carpeta
> 
> Lo de siempre vamos.
> 
> Al menos tened buen gusto y poned a Villacís



Pero como vas a llamar a ayuso culocarpeta si tiene un pedazo culamen y caderonas


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Oct 2021)

Ese es el concepto clave hamijo, *coneja de proximidad*.


----------



## Sota_de_espadas (3 Oct 2021)




----------



## lamamadelamama (3 Oct 2021)

Folla mas que todo el foro junto, tiene un ejercito de lameculos, se está forrando y tiene poder. Eso de que su vida no tiene sentido… Encima ahora hay pavas pariendo con 47 y con lo random que es esta tía cualquier día aparece preñada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Haber, se va a EEUU para atraer inversores y se pone en mallas a correr delante de la casa blanca?....

Las nuevas formas de hacer política se me escapan.


----------



## El amigo (3 Oct 2021)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Esa foto no es de ella, que os engañan como a críos chicos.
> 
> De todos modos ya te dejo yo unas fotos de una bellezas de tu cuerda para que te hagas un buen pajote.
> 
> ...




Que buenas están. Me las cepillaba a todas.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (3 Oct 2021)

Espectaculoeyacular.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Oct 2021)

El amigo dijo:


> Que buenas están. Me las cepillaba a todas.



Eso si no te devoran al finalizar la cópula.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (3 Oct 2021)

Se le intuye buen coño. Melafo con fvria porcina.


----------



## lamamadelamama (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber, se va a EEUU para atraer inversores y se pone en mallas a correr delante de la casa blanca?....
> 
> Las nuevas formas de hacer política se me escapan.



A ver*


----------



## Gotthard (3 Oct 2021)

Pero esta no es mal caballo tampoco.... Quien sobra es Casado y su chimpancé Egea.

No seria mala idea un cartel electoral poniendo nuevos "reyes catolicos" pizpi y feijoo, feijoo y pizpi. Tanto monta, monta tanto.

Aqui hay tema.... se molan diria yo. Fijaros que cada conferencia de presidentes Pizpi se arrima a Feijoo y viceversa. Dios los junta.... y en la investidura de Feijoo pizpi ocupo el lugar de preferencia a la derecha de el, un sutil codazo protocolario a Casado que ocupo el tercer lugar.






Lo mejor del del autonomismo y lo mejor del centralismo por el mismo precio. Con un liderazgo solido y con cojones. Igual hasta se incorpora otra vez a Portugal a las Españas y los paises iberoamericanos pasan de independencias y gilipolleces y vamos todos juntos bajo las barras de borgoña a imponer otra vez la Pax Hispanica por el mundo.... y ya de paso reconquistamos Filipinas.

Viva España cabrones!!!



 Bueno, vale, ya me voy......


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

lamamadelamama dijo:


> A ver*



Gracias por tu corrección, ahora con tu permiso me voy a poner una raya de cocaína mientras me deleitó con una refrescante lata de Monster y viosiono un VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa con las firmes y jugosas tetas de Pamela Anderson con la finalidad de hacerme una buena paja.


----------



## klingsor (3 Oct 2021)

El Señor es mi pastor;
nada me falta.
2 En verdes praderas me hace descansar,
a las aguas tranquilas me conduce,
3 me da nuevas fuerzas
y me lleva por caminos rectos,
haciendo honor a su nombre.
4 Aunque pase por el más oscuro de los valles,
no temeré peligro alguno,
porque tú, Señor, estás conmigo;
tu vara y tu bastón me inspiran confianza.
5 Me has preparado un banquete
ante los ojos de mis enemigos;
has vertido perfume en mi cabeza,
y has llenado mi copa a rebosar.
6 Tu bondad y tu amor me acompañan
a lo largo de mis días,
y en tu casa, oh Señor, por siempre viviré.

K.


----------



## Luftwuaje (3 Oct 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> Hablando de años, Ayuso tiene 42.
> Repito, 42.



Te copio, alto y claro.

Una chavalita, corto y cierro.


----------



## SPQR (4 Oct 2021)

El amigo dijo:


> Que buenas están. Me las cepillaba a todas.



¿En su 8ª acepción?



https://dle.rae.es/cepillar?m=form


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## Vlad_Empalador (4 Oct 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 796532



Brooootal


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


> Brooootal



Es Nuestra Khaleesi

Quién será su Khal Drogo ?


----------



## INE (4 Oct 2021)

Castellano dijo:


> Ha fichado por Nike?



Nike sólo ficha negras transgénero homosexuales con desórdenes psiquiátricos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Oct 2021)

La presidenta de la cantera

Mi princesa Bea


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Oct 2021)

Y nuestra infanta del PP


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (4 Oct 2021)




----------



## geremi (4 Oct 2021)

feldene flash dijo:


> madre mia , menudo desproposito de publireportaje
> 
> una semana se ha tirado ayuso de vacaciones haciendo la mongola sin que nadie le hiciese puto caso
> 
> ...



Y aquí tienes al foro aplaudiendo cual charos....


----------



## Giles Amaury (4 Oct 2021)

Silverado72 dijo:


> Mas barata que el Falcón o el transporte que usaron Fraudez y su banda ha salido, y mas recibimiento y atención ha tenido siendo jefa regional que el ruinoso Fraudez siendo presidente nacional.



¿Y qué atención ha recibido porque yo no la he visto mencionada en ningún medio estadounidense?


----------



## artemis (4 Oct 2021)

Que esta señorita no se haya reproducido y la Irene Montera haya engendrado a tres no habla muy bien del futuro de este país


----------



## Silverado72 (4 Oct 2021)

Giles Amaury dijo:


> ¿Y qué atención ha recibido porque yo no la he visto mencionada en ningún medio estadounidense?



Que vagos sois los rojos, lo interesante era las empresas con las que se entrevistó 








Ayuso seduce a Wall Street: los tres éxitos de su viaje a Nueva York


Se reúne con Michael Bloomberg, el equipo editorial del Wall Street Journal y diez de los principales fondos de inversión de Estados Unidos.




www.libremercado.com


----------



## Calamon (5 Oct 2021)

Vlad_Empalador dijo:


>



Un Manolo frente a un falo, un poco de circo para el pueblo
Que eso no es una mujer joder, donde están las caderas?


----------



## Calamon (5 Oct 2021)

artemis dijo:


> Que esta señorita no se haya reproducido y la Irene Montera haya engendrado a tres no habla muy bien del futuro de este país



Los de Ireninta son de laboratorio, porque con rabo pocos hijos se va a tener


----------



## bladu (5 Oct 2021)

El amigo dijo:


> Que buenas están. Me las cepillaba a todas.



Si con un lanzallamas.


----------



## SPQR (6 Oct 2021)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> La presidenta de la cantera
> 
> Mi princesa Bea



Esta quien es? La nueva musa pajillera de la peperrada nini?


----------



## REDDY (6 Oct 2021)

Esta chica tiene muy buena pinta.

La voy a fichar para la próxima reunión de Bilderberg.


----------



## Supremacía (8 Oct 2021)

¿Pa cuándo los hijos?


----------



## Roedr (8 Oct 2021)

Ha hecho como Sánchez, se ha pegado unas buenas vacaciones pagadas por nosotros en USA.

La verdad es ridículo que puto presidente regional pueda darse esas vacaciones en el extranjero a costa del contribuyente.


----------

